# MTH with Digitrack



## jsshieldsjr (Dec 26, 2009)

I have a MTH SD70ACe with Proto-Sound 3.0 and can't get the couplers to work. There is nothing the manual except that F7 does the front and F8 does the rear couplers. Is there a CV that needs to be changed?

One other question is how do you input F13 and up? The controller only has up to 12.


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

jsshieldsjr said:


> I have a MTH SD70ACe with Proto-Sound 3.0 and can't get the couplers to work. There is nothing the manual except that F7 does the front and F8 does the rear couplers. Is there a CV that needs to be changed?
> 
> One other question is how do you input F13 and up? The controller only has up to 12.


The first question is there is nothing else to do beside the two function keys; so i would email MTH and ask them what the fix might be.

The second sorry I have no answer for you there besides consult your manual. SOrry not being funny. What system are you talking about for one? There all slightly different


----------



## jsshieldsjr (Dec 26, 2009)

I do get the sound of the couplers working when I press F7 or F8. I have sent a email to MTH but I am guessing that I won't get a reply until tomorrow at the earliest.


----------



## medion42 (Sep 8, 2009)

If you have not up dated your cab control you will not got to 13 If you have the up date then push function key and the 1 key it will jump 13/20 and then function and the 2 key and you will go up 21 thur 29


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Maybe that is a function supported by MTH's DCS system, but not standard DCC.


----------



## medion42 (Sep 8, 2009)

Sorry but my MTH has 29 functions but I had to send My DT400R back to Digitrax and they converted it is DT 402D now. No Problem with the 29 functions. That was what I thought you wanted to know in your second question. Sorry about that Dan


----------

